# Does your wife or significant other like your pipe habit?



## mparker (Nov 26, 2007)

My wife does not mind a whole lot. I am just not allowed to smoke in the house, wich is find since I have young kids.

Sometimes she will complain of the smell I give off after smoking, especially after smoking Penzance.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

nope, my wife doesn't like it!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

my fiancee likes it. she thinks I'm too young to smoke a pipe though but otherwise she likes it


----------



## mparker (Nov 26, 2007)

Pipe smoking seems to have a stigma of an old mans habit. I am 32, bought my first pipe when I was 20.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My girlfriend doesn't like it. She says it's too old manish for me :r


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

mparker said:


> Pipe smoking seems to have a stigma of an old mans habit. I am 32, bought my first pipe when I was 20.


I'm 18, and have been trying to get my hands on a pipe since I was 16...I remember rolling little cigarettes after scraping off the tin foil of a gum wrapper and using the butt that was cut off my dad's cigars as tobacco.

oh what I would do for a bit of tabak back then (not nicotine)


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

It was my girlfriend that suggested I take it up. She gets more excited about going to the B&M than I do. Kind of odd from a non-smoker/non-drinker. I do think she may be starting to regret my new obsession(buying not smoking). She didn't realize that I might want a different pipe for each bowl of the day, of the week plus the formal ones for special occasions. I pretty much told her I want to coordinate pipes with not only my mood, but with my itinerary and outfit.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

To early to tell yet. But she probably won't like it anymore than she does my cigars. (Tolerates them.) She just noticed my growing collection of pipes yesterday and said "I hope you didn't buy all those pipes."  Um nope they came in the cereal box.


----------



## mparker (Nov 26, 2007)

aliefj96 said:


> It was my girlfriend that suggested I take it up. She gets more excited about going to the B&M than I do. Kind of odd from a non-smoker/non-drinker. I do think she may be starting to regret my new obsession(buying not smoking). She didn't realize that I might want a different pipe for each bowl of the day, of the week plus the formal ones for special occasions. I pretty much told her I want to coordinate pipes with not only my mood, but with my itinerary and outfit.


With all do respect I do not think I want my wife to join me at my B&M


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

mparker said:


> With all do respect I do not think I want my wife to join me at my B&M


Yeah, I'd rather pop in on my own, but she acted disappointed the other day when I told her about my new pipe.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I guess I've got the best situation with this--no wife, no SO.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

kvm said:


> To early to tell yet. But she probably won't like it anymore than she does my cigars. (Tolerates them.) She just noticed my growing collection of pipes yesterday and said "I hope you didn't buy all those pipes." * Um nope they came in the cereal box.*


:r

my ex-gf wasn't a fan, but everyone up here has pretty much accepted it. Cant smoke in the dorm, so its not really an issue anyway.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mparker said:


> My wife does not mind a whole lot. I am just not allowed to smoke in the house, wich is find since I have young kids.
> 
> Sometimes she will complain of the smell I give off after smoking, especially after smoking Penzance.


this use to be exactly the case with me (including her reaction to heavy latakia blends). now that she has totally quit smoking cigarettes, she doesn't like that i smell like pipe smoke anymore. 
i use to put up with her nasty cig breath...
i still smoke outside or in the garage (with doors cracked) though, as i also don't want the house to smell like stale pipe smoke. <--- i'd love to convert my spare bedroom into a "den", complete with a tiny window exhaust fan, ozone thingy, small tv, leather chair, and a table for my laptop. but nooooooooo....
i guess we'll just have to buy a bigger house.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Not at all. She thinks I am weird for smoking a pipe at 30. I think she may accept it more than my cigars though since it doesn't seem to smell as pungent to her.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

She prefers it to cigars, probably because I smoked a pipe regularly long before I picked up cigars. She tolerates the smell much better, as well.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

My wife doesn't mind my pipe, and never really had a problem with my cigars other than the smell. The funding to support those habits is where we seem to differ in opinion.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I guess that I lucked out in this department. My wife grew up with her dad smoking pipes and cigars so she doesn't really mind my habit. I smoke outside because we just bought a new house and I usually try and take a shower before going to bed so I don't stink.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

As with when I started smoking cigars (actually technically I started smoking a pipe before gars, but not reguraly) she tried it with me, and she didn't seem to mind it too much. Now sense I've started smoking real pipe tobac though, she doesn't really like it as much. She tolerates it though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

She has no problem with it as she grew up with her dad who smokes a pipe.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

My wife and I have been together(dating) since I was 16 and she was 20. You change ALOT in 18 years:chk
Personal growth often requires change and the acceptance, or denial, of these changes is the pivotal point of relationships. 
My wife acknowledges the satisfaction that I get from pipes and cigars. She wants me to have something that is "mine" and never begrudges me these small respites from what she knows is a stressful work life. 
The most succinct way to put it is this; we have an understanding.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

My fiance never seemed to mind me smoking cigars, but she thinks I am to young to smoke a pipe, and says it looks goofy, but never coments on the smell of the smoke. I smoke in the hose with a fan in the window every time she leaves and she never says anything, so it must not bother he to much.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

My wife actually brought it up in the first place, it simply never occured to me. She likes it a lot but sometimes isn't so thrilled with Lat blends, so I usually smoke those when she's not around so much. Of course we are a match made in heaven cuz she like the aroma from Burleys the best.

But she still likes the smell of cigar smoke better than almost any pipe...says it gives her an oddly secure and cozy feeling.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

EvanS said:


> My wife actually brought it up in the first place, it simply never occured to me. She likes it a lot but sometimes isn't so thrilled with Lat blends, so I usually smoke those when she's not around so much. Of course we are a match made in heaven cuz she like the aroma from Burleys the best.
> 
> But she still likes the smell of cigar smoke better than almost any pipe...says it gives her an oddly secure and cozy feeling.


My wife and son both say they prefer cigar smells to pipes. Odd.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

my wife likes my pipe. smells good. cigars on the other hand....she hates


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Every time I light a pipe - any pipe, my wife come's begging for a wee puff, she hates ciggies but loves the pipe, if i smoke a pipe indoors she hates it...women... a logic unto their own.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Well I don't have a SO but my roommates dont seem to mind even tho we agreed to no cigarettes in the place. I usually smoke in my room with an open window and fan. Yesterday I assembled my GhettoTech(TM) room exhaust manifold to help direct more smoke out the window. Naturally its made entirely out of cardboard and duct tape. :ss


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

My wife doesn't mind at all. She smokes cigs... so dont even try and bring up the pipe babe!


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I like the above quote:" ... we have an understanding..." - that about sums it up. I used to smoke marlboros and she likes this much better.

I don't get to smoke inside though, especially not since I quickly abandoned aro for lats and vapers.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> My wife and I have been together(dating) since I was 16 and she was 20. You change ALOT in 18 years:chk
> Personal growth often requires change and the acceptance, or denial, of these changes is the pivotal point of relationships.
> My wife acknowledges the satisfaction that I get from pipes and cigars. She wants me to have something that is "mine" and never begrudges me these small respites from what she knows is a stressful work life.
> The most succinct way to put it is this; we have an understanding.


My father used to tell me when I was a teen..."Women get involved with a man with the idea that they can change the man for the better. Men get involved with women with the idea that they never will change. The reality is that women change and men will never change."


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> Well I don't have a SO but my roommates dont seem to mind even tho we agreed to no cigarettes in the place. I usually smoke in my room with an open window and fan. Yesterday I assembled my GhettoTech(TM) room exhaust manifold to help direct more smoke out the window. Naturally its made entirely out of cardboard and duct tape. :ss


Remember the women might not find you prety but at least they will find you handy.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

N:hn.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

foxtrot7 said:


> My father used to tell me when I was a teen..."Women get involved with a man with the idea that they can change the man for the better. Men get involved with women with the idea that they never will change. The reality is that women change and men will never change."


Your Father is exactly right. While I have "become" the man I am today, never really changing just adding subtle nuancesBS), my wife is 100% different from when we got married.


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

My wife doesn't mind me smoking a pipe at all,in fact,she is very supportive,she is always supprising me with a new pipe,more accessories,and tobacco.
She has also requested time off from her work so the family can go to Chicago for the International pipe show May 3&4.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

My wife thinks that I am too young to smoke a pipe. I really enjoy it so she doesnt say alot.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

My wife has been supportive and actually bought me a cabinet to store my things in. She likes the aromatics best, but still prefers the smell of my cigars. I get some strange comments when I smoke escudo or frog morton lol


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I told my wife that I'll smoke my pipe when I where I please. Whatever I say at my house, *goes (right out the window*).

:r


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

My wife and girls actually prefer the pipe smoke (smell) over the cigars. It's not like they have a choice over what I smoke though. The only pipe tobacco that the wife says she does not like the smell of is the McClelland Christmas Cheer - she is fine with the rest of them.


Ron


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I told my wife that I'll smoke my pipe when I where I please. Whatever I say at my house, *goes (right out the window*).
> 
> :r


Rodney Carrington is hillarious!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

The pipe is preferred over the cigars, but I usually smoke the pipe alone outside in the cold....brrr. I like cigars because they are easier to smoke...but I love my pipe as well...


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

My wife calls me "grand-paw" when I try to smoke my pipe cause she knows it pisses me off. Somehow cigars are cool but the pipe is and old man's thing. It's rediculous. 

SB


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

SilvrBck said:


> My wife calls me "grand-paw" when I try to smoke my pipe cause she knows it pisses me off.


Hit her. She'll stop.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

My wife is supportive...although for now I am outside..which is less than ideal in Minnesota (brrrrr). 

But when we buy our first house this coming spring I will get a dedicated pipe room/study/hidey-hole.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

She didnt mind as long as it was outside, but she likes the smell of Troost and doesnt mind me enjoying it inside. Glad because it is 5 outside.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

She tolerates my pipes and cigars. I wouldn't say she loves it though.


----------



## ButchA (Dec 17, 2007)

My wife doesn't mind the smell of pipe tobacco (raw tobacco, unsmoked, still in the tin,  ), but once I light up, she doesn't like it.

So, I go out to my side porch and smoke when it's way too cold or rainy to go outside and sit on the deck.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I pulled out some PW&W Cherry cavendish and she almost "took" me in the back yard!!


Oh yeah, that's a YES...she likes the pipes and cigars


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

My wife HATES it. But she also gets that it's my hobby and it's the way that I unwind. She did get me a Lampe Berger for Christmas so that I can smoke in my office in the basement. BTW, pipeyeti, if your read this, thanks for the referral!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I pulled out some PW&W Cherry cavendish and she almost "took" me in the back yard!!
> 
> Oh yeah, that's a YES...she likes the pipes and cigars


<napoleon dynamite="">[napoleon dynamite]

"Luck-eeeee!"

</napoleon> [/napoleon]

No smoke in the house but I DID sneak that cigar in the shower last week. YEAH!

Otherwise it's the tired old :sb lecture on second hand smoke, etc...

Life is too effing short, I say, and I KNOW I won't live as long as Gram or Gramps, because I'm phat, love whisky, butter, and ride a GD MURDERCYCLE. MY rebuttal falls on deaf ears, though.

Dwelling on the negatives is a waste of time, however.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

My girl likes my pipe just fine


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

My wife likes it. She will take a hit off of whatever I am smoking occasionally.


----------

